# mentation changes



## needinthenatreg (Nov 18, 2008)

Dear Sirs and Madams, I have a question about possible reasons for changes in mentation.  I have a practice exam with no answers to it.  Long story but a question that I am having trouble with goes like this...67yo female long hx of cardiac disease, during the assessment the pt becomes confused.  Her puls is weak and regular.  The change in mentation is due to......poor cerebral perfusion, orthopnea, anxiety, chest pain or PMS.  Thank you, K


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 18, 2008)

*Needy, what are your thoughts first?*

Relate your reasoning on each factor.


----------



## reaper (Nov 18, 2008)

It is "A"

That should not be that hard?


----------



## needinthenatreg (Nov 18, 2008)

Clearly..........lookin for reiteration...thanks


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 18, 2008)

reaper said:


> It is "A"
> 
> That should not be that hard?



That would be my answer as well.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it the orthopnea of hypoxia causing the poor hypoxia or the poor cerebral perfusion not circulating the hypoxic blood? ...


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 18, 2008)

*Reaper you softy!!*

Rid, aye that.
Original Poster, tell us your reasoning! No proof without reason.


----------



## needinthenatreg (Nov 18, 2008)

Due to the pt's cardiac disease her circulation is impaired and the body's cells are unable to perfuse properly as a result of the lack of O2. Poor cerebral perfusion is the most correct answer. Thanks for the help(all).  You are smart and I am dumb(Reaper).  oh yea...good one about the wife too


----------

